# Cadence rates for sub-junior



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

9yo Swuzz Jnr has made a start. 

The weekly session invloves a time trial approx 750m.
Does it in about 90 secs which is OK for age.

He ends up in the 39x12t and, imo, struggling to push the gear.
If the 12t was used the whole way it would imply average cadence of 83 (590mm dia)
Other options to give same time would be
39x14 = 98rpm
39x16= 112rpm
39x18= 126rpm

Which cadence rate would you think a 9yo should be using for a 90sec effort?
But I guess really which one is he more likely to exceed the equiv rate by the most to improve his time.
The 'group-think' on optimal cadence seems to be about 100-110 but that would be for longer rides and for adults.
I have locked out the 12t to ensure it is not used.
Wondering if I should go further and whether further changes should be incremental?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

basically, I'd be targeting the cadence where that particular junior is comfortable. I'd opt for a min of 100rpm, but that's trumped by the kid's comfort at a higher cadence.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes although comfort will come with practice at higher cadence too.
The higher cadence should help with technique but how high is too high?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

swuzzlebubble said:


> Yes although comfort will come with practice at higher cadence too.
> The higher cadence should help with technique but how high is too high?


IMO, "too high" has been exceeded when his pedal stroke gets choppy and he may be bouncing all over the bike. That can, of course, be improved by doing some hi-cadence training (although I realize you're talking about now). For the time being, I would think that 100rpm is probably a good goal, considering the 90sec time frame you're talking about. 

I'm a trackie, so I do hi-rev work on a regular basis. By gearing way, way down, I can practice spinning up to 180rpm or so for 10-20 sec at a time, which in turn allows me to turn 125+rpm on the track very comfortably.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

After all that Mrs Swuzz took him for a ride at velodrome to get the novelty out of new cadence/computer.
Somehow he dropped his chain and ended up with it back on the big ring.
I never knew or noticed so at the next TT he's riding 48x14 by the end which is rollout 6.35m and if in age categories would not be allowed until u/17.
Anyway, equal PB.


----------

